# intestinal parasite - any help appreciated



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a bunch of daisy rice fish that I got from big als in Scarborough and I always qt my fish before adding them to the general population in my 150 G. 

These guys seem to have come with a pretty bad parasite considering I bought nine and only have 2 left! I have dosed with general cure, metronidazole and am now dosing with metro and jungle pellets (prazi). I still see these skinny white 2 inch poops hanging out of them every now and again. I have been dosing for about three weeks now and have been trying to give them a couple days break in between switching meds with very consistent water changes.

Any body ever had this happen? I thought initially it could have been constipation, but I treated that first... I don't seem to be having any luck. I have a few other fish that are in the same tank that have been infected as well.. really would love to find a solution.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use Clout. Unfortunately it's been discontinued by the manufacturer so it's very hard to find.

Try ordering from Ken's Fish or you can buy a few tablets from a local fish keeper. One tablet treats 10 gallons once.

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/fish-medication/clout-100-count.html

--
Paul


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Contact Angelfins they have meds for fish.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some clout but I don't recommend it its pretty strong stuff, if your fish are already weak itll just finish them off, I have tetra parasite guard that ive used with success, have lots if your interested


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Thx guys. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm, I got some of those fish too, so far they appear to be fine. They've even been spawning, silly things. No losses yet.

What did you see other than the skinny white poops ? Mine are, for the time being, in the former frog tank with a blanket of frogbit so thick, I can't see any of the fish all that well in there because the shade is so dense. But I haven't noticed anything untoward yet. I will keep a closer eye on them.


----------



## biffmalawi (Aug 2, 2012)

Treating the water will not help you need to get the meds in the fish. If you are feeding flake, try them on frozen blood worms, if they eat them then soak, rinsed worms in meds then feed. I use prazi-pro, which I got from the menagerie but I think big als sells it too


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had one fish suffer the same. He got it from another sick fish that was introduced into his tank which he ate.. He wasted away, and nothing I treated him with made a difference. I think I went through all the same meds you did.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Fishfur - sorry about the late reply. The fishes body became very skinny and warped. They had clamped fins and seemed very lethargic.

I haven't seen any positive effects with any of the med, including prazi. I have lost a good 15 fish at this point. The weakest ones all seem to have been lost with the exception of two. I am awaiting to see how it all pans out. Tonight is the last night I will be treating any meds and I am just going to wait and see if clean freshwater works its magic after all these damn meds.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, Let you a message in your user cp.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Mousey - I never received anything?


Revobuda


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

click on your name which takes you to user cp then hit visitor messages. I meant to PM you but hit the wrong box!
j


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mousey said:


> click on your name which takes you to user cp then hit visitor messages. I meant to PM you but hit the wrong box!
> j


If you want I can delete that message. Let me know.
--
Paul


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Are the fish still eating ? If so, what about a medicated food. Been chatting with a guy on another forum, seems to have much experience with treating for parasitical problems, among others. He suggested medicated foods, because internal problems often do not respond to anything added to water, because fish do not drink.

Thus, no med gets to the where the problem is, inside the fish. I was going to order some medicated food from Angelsplus, good outfit.. maybe we could share an order ? 

PM if this appeals to you at all.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey fishfur, thx for the offer. The fish are eating and I have soaked their foods. I will be giving them a break as with the die off, several fish have seemed to bounce back and become more active. I don't want to medicate anymore as I have been doing so for about a month. I also have some jungle pellets which have prazi in them.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> Are the fish still eating ? If so, what about a medicated food. Been chatting with a guy on another forum, seems to have much experience with treating for parasitical problems, among others. He suggested medicated foods, because internal problems often do not respond to anything added to water, because fish do not drink.
> 
> Thus, no med gets to the where the problem is, inside the fish. I was going to order some medicated food from Angelsplus, good outfit.. maybe we could share an order ?
> 
> PM if this appeals to you at all.


I don't agree with you 100% as a lot of meds will absorb through the skin.

You also don't need to order medicated foods from the US, you can get them from Angelfins right here in Ontario.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=21_28261&zenid=e76e8a15d7d07c8620c755012c114fd0

If the one you want is sold out you can email Jarmila and she will let you know when she is expecting it to be back in stock. Great people to deal with for sure.
--
Paul
--
Paul


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> I don't agree with you 100% as a lot of meds will absorb through the skin.
> 
> You also don't need to order medicated foods from the US, you can get them from Angelfins right here in Ontario.
> 
> ...


This is usually the case and I'd say 99% of my experience has been this as well Paul where medicating the water does absorb through the fish's skin. The one case I had where the only way I was able to eradicate the issue was with the Callamanus worm (which this does not seem to be the same issue). I had a really bad case and had to treat both water and food. Only after I did that with Lavamisole (sp?) was I successful to rid the tank of the parasite. That was a gruelling two month process.


----------



## biffmalawi (Aug 2, 2012)

I would also agree that many meds to absorb thru skin. I have kept many species of puffer fish who are very often infected with internal parasites, when purchased and even in these scaleless fish, medicated food is far more effective than medicated water.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Medication is an area where I have much to learn. Up to now, I've not had any need to use meds for anything. Clearly opinions differ.. thanks for the info, and many thanks for the tip about Angelfins.. I didn't know they had the medicated foods.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

am wondering how Revo's fish are doing and if the worm problem has cleared up.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

No sign of worms now mouse. Still have some strange symptoms that may be viral or bacterial. Moved over to Paragaurd, fingers crossed.


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

My fishes also have the camallanus, and I tried the Deworming Flake III with Levamisole to feed for 4 days already, but still see the tiny tails of some fish..... Should I stop the treatment as it is already 4 days or keep going till worms are gone? So far the fishes are all doing fine.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear that you are dealing with the callamanus worm! From my experience the only item that worked for me was Lavimasole that I purchased through a vet. The whole process took approx. 30 days if I remember correctly. I believe that the worms lifecycle is approx. 15 days. (you will need to review this) and not only do the fish need to take the medication orally, but it must be in the water column as well to kill the eggs and larvae. Good luck!


----------

